# My First Two Watches



## chris4watch (Oct 23, 2014)

Good evening all.

Very new to watch collecting and this is my first post so thanks for reading.

I have recently got my hands on a couple of watches that i would greatly appreciate your opinion on.

The first watch is a timex v-conic. From the limited research i have done, i believe this to be a mass produced mechanical watch that was produced and sold as a value watch. I am also led to believe that they survive the test of time particularly well thanks to the v-conic system. If anybody can tell me anything more i would greatly appreciate your input.

















Also, the crown is protruding a little from the watch (not seen in the pictures) and i wonder how easy it would be to replace the stem and crown?

The second watch is a rotary incabloc 17 jewel. I know very little about this watch but imagine it has a similar history to the Timex. Again, any information would be thankfully recieved. Also, the watch does not have a second hand, is this the design or a missing piece?










Thanks in advance for any information you can offer, i am very happy with my two little watches but would love to know a little more about them.

Many thanks,

Chris


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi chris welcome to the forum a great place that I am sure a few fellow members will help with info , me I like the newer stuff but two fine watches

Cheers Andy ( iceblue)


----------



## greasemonk (Oct 4, 2012)

hi chris,i cant help you much with either watch apart from what little i know from my own rotary from which i have dated from the hall







marks to1962.mine has a swiss adolf schild movement.your watch may have been made without a second hand,some dress watches didnt have them,i will put up a photo of my watch which is not dissimular in styling to your own.i am sure someone more knowledgeable than myself will be along shortly to help you,enjoy your watches....greasemonk..


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Welcome to our friendly forum Chris. Mel our expert Timex boffin may well let you have some information, but he is either having a snooze or dancing...... :lol:

Mike


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Neither snoozing or dancing, on hollyers in Spain - - and snoozing afternoon siesta time, dancing in the evening time. :lol:

Your TIMEX is most likely a standard Dundee made watch, check to see if it says "Made in Britain" at the bottom of the dial, or alternatively stamped "SCOTLAND" on the actual innards, the movement itself.

Visit the TIMEX forum for more details, we have manuals, service information and model details, how to date your watch for researchers such as yourself and more.

http://www.timexwatchforum.com

will get you there.

Keep 'em Tickin'


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

I would have thought it unlikely that the Rotary had a seconds hand. Those are classic dress watch hands.


----------

